# Worth the money...



## tomd

Thanks for the review. I need a box joint jig.


----------



## jusfine

Tom, this is hands down the easiest jig I have ever set up that produced flawless results right away without a lot of practice.

I know it is a fairly simple concept, but I was impressed with the speed and accuracy as I have struggled with my home-made jig!


----------



## NiteWalker

I love my ibox.


----------



## TDDriver

My 2 cents: I agree with the reviewer's take on this jig. I used mine for the first time to make a half-dozen drawers for a jewelry armoire. I used the included chart to calculate the drawer height and-this is no doubt operator error-ended up with an even number of fingers instead of the odd number I was anticipating. Since this job was under a hard deadline, I decided to live with what I had.

Nice gadget, short learning curve, well contructed and easy to use.

Larry


----------



## jusfine

Larry, I saw the reference to the chart in the video but did not have one in the box with my jig. Maybe I should take half a star away…


----------



## mafe

Lovely crisp joints.
Incra sure makes nice stuff.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bampei

I own a LOT of Incra tools. Every single one of them is as near perfect as you can get. All made in the USA except for the Incra/Jessum router lift which is made in Canada.

You will NEVER regret a purchase made of Incra tools…unless you buy something to perform a function for which it wasn't designed.

Customer service is as good as Apple's as well!


----------



## NiteWalker

Randy; there's a pdf of the chart on the dvd.
Also, you could contact incra and I'm sure they would send one out for you.
I wouldn't take half a star away though; the chart is hardly necessary.


----------



## 308Gap

With that much glue surface those drawers will never come apart.


----------



## Ottacat

Very helpful review - thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## JudsonTN

Thank you for reviewing. I have a new item on my wishlist!


----------



## NormG

Great looking joints


----------

